# Dog tired



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

Many of our recent trips to Club sites have been spoilt by dogs that woof, yapp, and seem to not recognise the demarcation between their pitch and ours (being unleashed). Can anyone recommend sites or networks that don't accept pets, or even that have very strict enforcement of rules?

N.B. For the benefit of those who believe it should be a hanging offence to dislike man's best friend, we don't _dislike_ them, we just prefer to select their company on our own terms.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

IT would really depend on where you want to go. Craigton Meadows in St Andrews does not accept pets. A quick google with 'no dogs caravan sites' found loads 8O Guess it would be a matter of trawling through them. Did try to find a website that gave you lists of sites not accepting dogs but couldn't find anything. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Fireman said:


> N.B. For the benefit of those who believe it should be a hanging offence to dislike man's best friend, we don't _dislike_ them, we just prefer to select their company on our own terms.


I agree with the above. We try to find sites that don't accept dogs. It isn't easy. Found a few in Ireland though. Their's doesn't appear to be such a dog loving country.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Fireman said:


> N.B. For the benefit of those who believe it should be a hanging offence to dislike man's best friend, we don't _dislike_ them, we just prefer to select their company on our own terms.


I couldn't agree more, we too try to use dog-less sites. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We were on a site in Spain which had strictly enforced 'dog free' pitching areas.. surely a better idea than banning them.. 

While there is nothing more annoying than yapping dogs and unruly kids I hate the trend toward more and more sites with prohibitions.

Whatever next..

NO.. kids, dogs, pets, BBQ, gennies, wind breaks, awnings, tents, RVs, and then maybe ... old folk ? :roll:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

_NO.. kids, dogs, pets, BBQ, gennies, wind breaks, awnings, tents, RVs, and then maybe ... old folk ? _

And croc shoes.............please, ban croc shoes :evil: .


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

personally i think the uk isn't to bad, most owners are quite responsible and to clear up your dogs mess is the norm. a few years ago this was not the case, as for yapping, a yap at the owner usually does the trick :lol: 
however in france especially, to let your dog yap and crap at will seems to be the norm and that is the only thing that really spoils the best country to camp in imho.


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Treading carefully*



Detourer said:


> _NO.. kids, dogs, pets, BBQ, gennies, wind breaks, awnings, tents, RVs, and then maybe ... old folk ? _
> 
> And croc shoes.............please, ban croc shoes :evil: .


... but then people would tread barefoot in dog pee 8O


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Ban the ...?*



ScotJimland said:


> We were on a site in Spain which had strictly enforced 'dog free' pitching areas.. surely a better idea than banning them..
> 
> While there is nothing more annoying than yapping dogs and unruly kids I hate the trend toward more and more sites with prohibitions.
> 
> ...


You seem to have covered most of 'em, Jim  Shame, it would''ve made a good 'off topic' subject! What should be banned or enforced?


----------

